# Another bear attack



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=7717153


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link Huge. I've camped in that area several times and seen so much bear sign it makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up. My friends have seen quite a few bears there. There are several signs in the area that warn campers to "beware of the bear"(I just made that up, kind of catchy!)


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I remember a rep from the SUWA telling us on KSL that our worries about bears attacking were unfounded; there hadn’t been a documented bear attack in Utah in 100 years. That was when they wanted to eliminate or control bear hunting. 
Obviously, the reason bears stayed away from people was that they were hunted.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

What cought my attention is the grandaughter that jumped on the bears back and beat it with her fists. Now there is a woman that is ALL WOMAN!!!!!!! ......."ongowa"! :mrgreen:


----------

